
Web Development… How to get started in 2017? - sam217
https://blog.hellojs.org/web-development-how-to-start-in-2017-b2357febe8ba
======
kradem
Django should be placed on async branch for Python frameworks too as django-
channels became an official Django team's project.

Channels is now stable and provides out of box solution where all of your
existing logic goes under 'http.request' channel and you may just append new
websockets functionality to your existing projects.

Development server ('python manage.py runserver') would do the job of running
both Daphne server and workers, and in the production you could keep your
existing wsgi configuration (nginx + gunicorn, ...) and use Daphne and workers
just on particular urls (or configuring specific headers).

------
davedx
The front end decision tree looks pretty solid, except I would make gulp
optional given webpack can do everything gulp does.

The back end one is trickier, there are so many languages in the "choose one"
category, and so many hidden trade offs behind such a decision! I actually
think the textual advice is good here, "start with NodeJS because you already
know JavaScript from the front end". Hence I think JS should be yellow. I
would also add NodeJS v6 here (given PHP has a version specified).

Shame Elixir isn't in there. ;)

------
vixen99
Why not include Web2Py since it's straightforward for beginners?

------
Antrikshy
This is beautiful.

